# Help me decide....



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

"i fond it////////taht ronad id a sic one :yes;"

"i knoe"

"for soem reaso ithought you meanty that"

"jack and coe"

"i as at a bar and it costed wat tooooooooo muc 4 sots"

*These are some of the posts that were done on Friday night by Crash*


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

multiple picks allowed!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

lmfao  That is truely the worst drunken posting I've ever seen


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

..at least he wasn't driving...
;D


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

dam i was so drunk i got my own thread


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Some more evidence!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

yuck i can hold my alcohal unless i swallow a shot wrong


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

that doesn't sound too good crash....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

ya it just wants to come back up after that i've tryed to hold it in once and it came out my nose now that sucked


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Barf:


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

oohh...all that stomach acid in your nose....poor bugger.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

and it didn't smell too friendly for awhile


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I have chicken acid in me now!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

ewwww


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

what were you doing to that chicken


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

eating it half cooked!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

that was smooth lol couldn't you tell it wasn't cooked?


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

I don't like fully cooked foods!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

raw eggs are delicious!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

yuck! actully never tried but don't wanna either


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

why??  Scared of that, too??  Where is Burner?  Taking dump # 3 tonight???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

you monitoring my bowel movements? That's kinda personal.....
hmmm, salmanella (sp)....botulism....yummy...


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

That was posted yesterday!!!  Boy, you really are behind!  
Lit-ER-ANALY!  :haha


PS.  I 'm off to LA LA LAND!!! for three hours!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> why??  Scared of that, too??


 

ha! fear! HA HA! no the just look nasty what dose it taste like?


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

BTW, Crash... this is your very own Drunken thread so if you want, you are allowed to mistype, use  typo's etc. !


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

ice


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

M*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

oosp N**


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

oops*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

aren;t you the funny one, tonight!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

i thought so too


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I am getting tired for some reason??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

run outa clen?


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

No... I was tired from probably this girl's jibber jabber on the phone!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

ya they get that way


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Not tonight she didn't!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

dave you havin phone sex again lol


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

yeah phone sex at a club called Cafe Iguana!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

now thats kinki


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

EXPLAIN


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

i dunno  you were having phone sex at a club pathetic attemp at a joke


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

that would be a pathetic site if it really happened...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

word


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

I've been to Club Iguana @ Cherry Hills, NJ....not the same one I take?


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

Cafe Iguana is worldwide and believe me, the BABES are HOTTT!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

I can vouche for that!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

well i got get hot babes world wide


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

cyber babes do not count...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

details


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

yeah, but important omes...
oh, no inflatables either...sorry...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

you just gotta elimanate pamala don't you


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

and her twin sister...fistina...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i remeber when those girls used to tag team me


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I can vouche for that!




Is that how you spell that??  

It looks like Douche!


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i remeber when those girls used to tag team me




Son,

You watch too much of Married with Children reruns!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Son,
> 
> You watch too much of Married with Children reruns!!!!




al bundy was a god


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

and a clown


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Son,
> 
> You watch too much of Married with Children reruns!!!!




Dave is on the juice again...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

jungle juice?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

on the other juice


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I think it isn't orange juice..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

could it be orange juice with somethin else or am i not even close?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

hmmm...a screw driver....
good breakfast substitute...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

mmm sounds good or D-bol breakfast of champions


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

wheaties and beer?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

that'll work good too


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm getting hungry...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

i just ate a big meal again


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

your parent's food bill must be astounding!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

hell ya it is


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

be afraid when they kick you out!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

it will be top ramon and tuna for you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

i hate tuna it'll be just top ramon


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

all carb and fat....
but tasty!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

carbs are good and gotta have fat


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

well, if that statement were absoloutely true..pizza would be a health food!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

carbs are good for bulking


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> mmm sounds good or D-bol breakfast of champions



Very shocking, Crash!  Last night I was offered DBol!  

Anyway, I must re-open my diary!  I did legs last night and it was pathetically sad!


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> carbs are good and gotta have fat




Bulking the belly, maybe!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

crash, the Buddha!


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Buddha sucks anyway!  No need to make him a god unless that's what crash wants!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

need you ask? He already thiinks he's President...


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

what???  President of what?  

More like the 


President of the C.O.C.A









President/CEO- CRASH






Circus of Clown Association


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

He's also his own fan club president!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao  That is truely the worst drunken posting I've ever seen



Don't read your own posts much, eh?


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> He's also his own fan club president!




Yeah!  FAD!

Fan Assed Darelect


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Buddha sucks anyway!  No need to make him a god unless that's what crash wants!




fuck being president i wanna be god  when the election for that?


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

OK


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> fuck being president i wanna be god  when the election for that?


ok...whatever you are smoking...decrease by 1/2 and try again!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

he wants to be elected God??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, didn't Caesar consider himself a god? Look what happened to him...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

A. He was beheaded
B. He started that crappy chain, "Little Caesars"!
C. He walked around with his schong and sack exposed!

So is this what your talking about.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

He was beheaded? I thought he was just knifed in the back....

Maybe you shouldn't have posted choice C...when Crash see it...you know which one he's gonna pick....


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

true!  so true!

As for knife in the back... I think your right about that!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

so watch out crash! This could be you! Stay with president of the national crash fan club ...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm bumping this thread because it is so damn funny, poor crash


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I was wondering who was responsible for bumping this!  

My Dear "ba-beh!"


----------

